# Unlike Marley, most Labs are easily trainable



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

By Brian J. Lowney
Fur, fin and feathers
January 17, 2009 6:00 AM

If you aren't familiar with Labrador retrievers, don't judge them by the unruly behavior of Marley from "Marley and Me."

Most experts agree that the Lab is one of the most easily trained and versatile breeds in the dog world.

"Actually, with three small kids, my wife and I haven't been to the movies in ages, so I haven't seen the movie or read the book," says Jake Smith, editor of Just Labs magazine in an e-mail interview. The magazine, published in Traverse City, Mich., is one of the most widely read, breed-specific magazines in the country.

"From what I have heard and read about it, I would say that Marley is not representative of the Labrador breed as a whole, though there certainly have been other Labs like him, and some worse."

John Grogan's best-selling memoir, upon which the hit movie was based, recounts life with the yellow Lab named Marley, who got kicked out of obedience school and resisted any kind of training, but was a devoted and loving pet.

According to Mr. Smith, Labradors are extremely intelligent animals.

"It's really not that hard to train a Lab to perform basic obedience and be an all-around good citizen who can follow the rules you set forth in your house for acceptable behavior," Mr. Smith says. "It just takes commitment  both to teach the dog and also to take the leadership responsibility in the family, instead of leaving the dog confused about who's in charge. And you can do that and not be demanding about it, either."

According to Mr. Smith, the Labrador retriever has been the nation's most popular breed for almost two decades, according to American Kennel Club breed registrations.

"I think there has been some indiscriminate breeding for some time, as people have tried to capitalize on the Lab's popularity and turn a fast buck," Mr. Smith says. "That's why we're always encouraging people to do serious research if they intend to get a puppy, checking for proper health clearances, and that the dog has been bred for the types of things that the owner wants to do, such as hunting, agility, obedience or companion."

Mr. Smith advises prospective owners "who don't want to go the breeder route" to contact a breed rescue group and "give a second chance" to a retriever needing a good home.

"I've heard so many wonderful stories about rescued Labs, many of whom go on to lead active lives in service roles such as search-and-rescue dogs and drug-detection canines. People may not realize that adult Labs are just as much in need of homes as puppies when it comes to investigating rescue groups."

Mr. Smith emphasizes that Labs, like all dogs, need to be trained and socialized.

"Whether it's a puppy you bought from a breeder or adopted from a rescue, or even if it's an adult from a rescue  training is the key," he stresses. "Give the dog a chance to learn, and be consistent in your training. Follow a program and spend the 10 minutes a day, every day, that it'll take to develop a good canine citizen. You really owe it to the dog, and your bond will be all the stronger."

Longtime dog fancier Polly Ryan says that Labrador retrievers are always trying to win their master's approval. The Swansea resident owned more than a dozen Labs before turning her attention to Sussex spaniels several years ago when she moved to a smaller home.

"Labradors are forever trying to please you," she says. "Their tails are harmless weapons; they are forever wagging."

Her dogs were generally well behaved and she firmly believes all dogs should be trained, recommending that young dogs attend puppy kindergarten classes.

"When you train Labs, they learn easily," she says. "They're smart dogs. Just look at the number of Labs and golden retrievers that have earned obedience degrees."

Mrs. Ryan notes that most of her dogs earned AKC Canine Good Citizen titles, and two became champions in the show ring. "My dogs were like rugs," she says, smiling. "If you walked into my house, you'd see black and yellow rugs on the floor."

According to the Labrador retriever breed standard, the three acceptable colors are yellow, black and chocolate.

"I just think that Labs are fun and lovable dogs," she concludes. "They are great companions."

Swansea resident Brian J. Lowney has been writing about pets for more than a decade. He is a past president of the Wampanoag Kennel Club, an active dog show judge and shares his home with two shelter-adopted cats. All of Brian's columns are available online in our new pet section. Visit SouthCoastToday.com - Pets - Your link to SouthCoast Massachusetts and beyond

SouthCoastToday.com: Unlike Marley, most Labs are easily trainable

View attachment 14946

Labrador retrievers, which come in black, yellow and chocolate, are one of the most easily trained breeds of dogs.


----------

